# Elongated styloid process



## ABallard (Aug 23, 2011)

Need help for CPT Code for transoral excision of elongated styloid process(Eagles Syndrome). Would the unlisted code 21499 be best or is there something better? Thanks


----------



## Lainie0559 (Aug 31, 2011)

We've done several of these, and we use the 21499.  I researched it, and I never did find a code that described the procedure.


----------



## mwatson@entsc.com (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Otolaryngology Coding Alert once had an article that recommended the 21499 for this procedure. I remember because I used to use 21899 (oops).


----------



## csampson3379 (Oct 3, 2014)

Does any one have a comaprable code for pricing?


----------

